# Night time!!!



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

It's only two more sleeps until I pick Jayi up  very excited.

Though I still haven't decided what to do with her toilet regime during the night. I am hoping to put her in her crate in the Kitchen during the night (if this works). 

I know some people who have put the puppies bed one side and a puppy pad the other side with the crate door shut - so if they need to go then HOPEFULLY they should go on the puppy pad.

But I know of others who have the whole bed in the crate with the crate door shut and wake up during the night to take the puppy outside to the toilet. 

What do people think is best? As I am still not 100% sure on what to do and I want to make sure I get it right. 

Any help/advice would be much appreciated, as I know there are millions of experts on here  xxx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The right way is what ever suits you and which ever routine you can stick to.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Go with the one that feels right.... I've read positive posts about both ways. If your not happy with what your doing then you can change your mind. Just remember that this stage doesn't last forever, your pup will soon be able to go through the night, she may already be able to xx


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I think you just need to see what works for you and your pup.

Some people on here had them in the crate and set an alarm for 2 am or 3 am or 4 am, taken the pup out to toilet, then put them back in the crate to sleep until 6:30am or whatnot. 

We let Frankie sleep in our bed from night #1 and he has slept through the night (like 10pm-6:30am) every time. (except 1 night where we gave him chicken broth and my OH didn't monitor how much he drank... tons of pee that night. lol)

So excited for you!


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

We decided from the outset that Alfie and Dexter wouldn't be allowed upstairs so we put their crate in the lounge and shut them in at night. 
Bedtime is anytime after 10.00 PM.
They woke around 3.00 AM for the toilet for the first 3-4 nights then started sleeping through and now wake between 6.30 AM to 7.30ish.
We do use a baby monitor to hear them in the night as this gives us peace of mind but so far - useful when Alfie had an upset tummy - and we've only ever had one accident.
As others have said, you just need to decide what works best for you / your lifestyle and then stick with your routine. 
Good luck!


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you all for your helpful comments. 

Its made me feel more at ease now that there isn't a wrong way of doing it.  

Your poos all seem adorable and have all turned out fabulous so I shall take your advice on board.

Simon how old are Dexter and Alfie now??? There so cute


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

SamRinde said:


> I think you just need to see what works for you and your pup.
> 
> Some people on here had them in the crate and set an alarm for 2 am or 3 am or 4 am, taken the pup out to toilet, then put them back in the crate to sleep until 6:30am or whatnot.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam  I am very excited too! Scared but excited! 
I'm sure a post will be going up saturday evening letting you all know how I am getting on.

Probably this time next week there will be a rant from me!!! Saying what the hell have I done? 

xx


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> Go with the one that feels right.... I've read positive posts about both ways. If your not happy with what your doing then you can change your mind. Just remember that this stage doesn't last forever, your pup will soon be able to go through the night, she may already be able to xx


I would like her to be able to Karen that would be amazing!!  somehow I don't think I'm going to be quite that lucky haha! 

They can't be that bad as you have two gorgeous poos! xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I chose to crate her in my bedroom and I would wake up after about 4 hours to let her out did this for the first few nights but then she would sleep through the night from around 10pm to 5am with no accidents.

There is no right or wrong way you will figure out what works for you. It might be tuff at first but hang in there cause your puppy will get it! If something doesn't work then try something different. I am sure everything will turn out great!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

We went with half vetbed and half puppy pad and it's worked very well for us. We got the vetbed for the 36" crate and cut it in half so we have a spare, but he's never toileted on his bed area. We've had him a week now and sometimes in the morning we find he has had a wee on the pad overnight and others he hasn't. 

We knew if we did it this way then we wouldn't be concerned that any night-time crying was because he needed the toilet and in fact he has never cried at night! (I think we are very lucky with that). 

During the day although puppies sleep a lot it's still very time consuming (but a pleasure, of course!) to always be on your toes with taking them out to the loo or playing with them, feeding and training etc. so at night time for us we wanted to get all the sleep we could.


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Grove said:


> We went with half vetbed and half puppy pad and it's worked very well for us. We got the vetbed for the 36" crate and cut it in half so we have a spare, but he's never toileted on his bed area. We've had him a week now and sometimes in the morning we find he has had a wee on the pad overnight and others he hasn't.
> 
> We knew if we did it this way then we wouldn't be concerned that any night-time crying was because he needed the toilet and in fact he has never cried at night! (I think we are very lucky with that).
> 
> During the day although puppies sleep a lot it's still very time consuming (but a pleasure, of course!) to always be on your toes with taking them out to the loo or playing with them, feeding and training etc. so at night time for us we wanted to get all the sleep we could.



Thank you very much for this!!! You have eased my mind as I think this is the route I am going to go down!! I have got a vet bed it fits on the whole bottom of the crate, so I might do what you did and cut that in half! 

It sounds like your poo has settled in well! How old was he/she when u got them?


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Carly20 said:


> Thank you all for your helpful comments.
> 
> Its made me feel more at ease now that there isn't a wrong way of doing it.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Alfie (black) is a week older so he's 16 weeks and Dexter is 15 weeks - they are from two sisters but the same dad so half brothers!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Carly20 said:


> Thank you very much for this!!! You have eased my mind as I think this is the route I am going to go down!! I have got a vet bed it fits on the whole bottom of the crate, so I might do what you did and cut that in half!
> 
> It sounds like your poo has settled in well! How old was he/she when u got them?


He was 8 weeks and 4 days when we got him. We think one of the reasons he settled so well at night here was because he was the last of the litter to go home so he had a couple of nights on his own at the breeders in a crate. 

Our crate is in the kitchen and during the day all sides apart from the front are covered with a blanket, then at night we put a towel over the front as well so it's completely covered (although we leave a little gap at the side for ventilation) - we were told this makes them feel secure.

Other things that affected our decision to do it this way is that we leave a bowl of water in the crate and as we don't know when he has a drink it would be harder to predict when he would need a wee. 

I read in the Gwen Bailey book about starting off with the crate in the bedroom and gradually moving it down, but we didn't do this because during the day we wanted the crate in the kitchen and we couldn't keep carrying it back and forth, and we also wondered if he would find this more disruptive than settling in the crate in the same place day and night.

A good tip for getting them settled with the crate is to pick the puppy up earlier in the day rather than later and that way they will have more time to get used to their new crate before they are on their own there at night time. Also if you can get a scent blanket from the breeder and this goes in at night it can be a comfort. We also have a bunny toy that he can cuddle up to. 


This is the size of puppy pads we got which nicely fit in half the crate: http://www.amazon.co.uk/MEDIUM-PUPPY-TRAINER-TRAINING-TOILET/dp/B00699GSD4/ref=pd_sim_petsupplies_2


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Thanks! Alfie (black) is a week older so he's 16 weeks and Dexter is 15 weeks - they are from two sisters but the same dad so half brothers!


Oh wow!! That's brilliant, have u found is easier with 2 as they one another to entertain? There very very cute!! Beautiful colours! 
Are u glad u did it and got them?? If Jayci turns out half as good as what I've been reading about your two i will be very happy! U seem to be doing a great job with them


----------



## Carly20 (Sep 4, 2013)

Grove said:


> He was 8 weeks and 4 days when we got him. We think one of the reasons he settled so well at night here was because he was the last of the litter to go home so he had a couple of nights on his own at the breeders in a crate.
> 
> Our crate is in the kitchen and during the day all sides apart from the front are covered with a blanket, then at night we put a towel over the front as well so it's completely covered (although we leave a little gap at the side for ventilation) - we were told this makes them feel secure.
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for this! I have found it all so helpful!! 

I'm picking Jayci up at 12pm on Saturday so she has got all afternoon and evening to get used to her crate! 

Your set up sounds very much the same as me! I want her to sleep in the kitchen as that's where her crate is going to be during the day and I don't want to keep lugging it up and the down the stairs and disorientated her! 

My breeder is going to be giving me a scent blanket so hopefully this should help also! I have a big fluffy monkey to pup in there as well so she can get all snuggled up! In all honesty it looks so comfy I wouldn't mind getting in there haha! 

Thank you so so much for this - it has been really helpful! I'm sure I will be posting on here Saturday to let u all no how it's going xx


----------



## Sumes (Aug 3, 2013)

Carly20 said:


> Oh wow!! That's brilliant, have u found is easier with 2 as they one another to entertain? There very very cute!! Beautiful colours!
> Are u glad u did it and got them?? If Jayci turns out half as good as what I've been reading about your two i will be very happy! U seem to be doing a great job with them


Right up until picking them up we wondered if we'd done the right thing with two but they've been great together and yes, they definitely entertain each other which takes the load off us a little.
The only downside is that we don't get many opportunities for them to have alone time which they really should so they don't become dependent on one another. 
Overall though, we've definitely done the right thing and wouldn't be without them!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Thanks! Alfie (black) is a week older so he's 16 weeks and Dexter is 15 weeks - they are from two sisters but the same dad so half brothers!


Ooh polygamy. I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Ooh polygamy. I love it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha, brilliant! Tough life being a dog 😉


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sumes said:


> Right up until picking them up we wondered if we'd done the right thing with two but they've been great together and yes, they definitely entertain each other which takes the load off us a little.
> The only downside is that we don't get many opportunities for them to have alone time which they really should so they don't become dependent on one another.
> Overall though, we've definitely done the right thing and wouldn't be without them!


So one perk about two together is when I visit the vet for one, they are so cute together the other gets a quick checkup for free. I needed Lexi's nails grounded a little cuz they scratched and the groomers where I visited asked what's his like and quickly to care of his too for no charge. Doesn't always happen everywhere but always for a nonscheduled vet visit.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Carly20 said:


> Thank you very much for this! I have found it all so helpful!!
> 
> I'm picking Jayci up at 12pm on Saturday so she has got all afternoon and evening to get used to her crate!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are all prepared 

Remember to take lots of photos because they grow so much (even within a week!).

Hope you enjoy today


----------

